# Westwater Pop up pit



## Joedills (Jun 16, 2018)

Has anyone recently been down west water with a Pop Up pit? I remember a thread this past spring where someone said their Pop Up Pit got denied by the WW ranger. Heading down west water in a couple weeks and just wondering if the ranger has changed his mind regarding Pop Up Pits.


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

I think that post was from my WW trip. Bob did give us some flack about using it. He said it have not been "approved" yet for use on WW. He did give us a lid from a metal trash can to take, I guess as an alternate fire pan. Seems to me that it would have been better to just use the pop up fire pit than trash can lid in regards to impact on the camp site.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Ironically, I just called WW office referencing the prior post to ask about this. They said it fits the requirements of 12 in. in diameter, is elevated, and has a 1.5 in. lip around the outer edge. She is supposed to be emailing the rangers (and copying me) to ask if it is kosher. Will reply here if I hear back.


----------



## ciggyboy (Mar 7, 2008)

I took a pop up pit down Westy this spring without any issues from the ranger.


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

I've also taken a pop-up pit down WW. The ranger had no problems with it.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm a volunteer ranger there, and we have no problems with the Pop up pit, I actually bought one for my Dory as it's so nice, light and small. They are approved for use on westwater


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

MNichols gave a solid answer, but following up as I said I would. I received confirmation from the BLM office as well that the pop up pit is safe to use.


----------



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

We recently ran WW with a pop-up and it was all good. Have fun!

Cheers!


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

Mine makes 6, what say we run a count?


----------



## dcfolk2000 (May 11, 2011)

MNichols said:


> I'm a volunteer ranger there, and we have no problems with the Pop up pit, I actually bought one for my Dory as it's so nice, light and small. They are approved for use on westwater


Which pop up pit did you buy?


----------

